# Larger Size North Carolina Blob Top Beer Bottle



## stumpknocker (Aug 1, 2012)

I was able to add this new Blob Top Beer Bottle from J. L. FAYAR / BOTTLER / WELDON NC thank to a forum member consideration. Thanks to him and everyone that has contributed to the collection throughout the year. I'm always looking for all types of per 1910 beverages bottles including Blob Sodas and Beers as well as Blob Top Whiskey Flask and Stoneware Jugs from North or South Carolina Georgia and Florida. Thanks, SK


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice addition, I like the clean simple look of blobs like this...


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 2, 2012)

For those of you that donâ€™t know these bottles are called Baltimore-loop-seal.


 http://www.google.com/patents?id=txtFAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&lpg=PA1&dq=449822&source=bl&ots=cAAC827zKS&sig=YBvFzX5Jr4D7cY8osLBaIBc443s&hl=en&sa=X&ei=_s0aUI29GIeq8ATEmoGACQ&ved=0CDwQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=449822&f=false


----------



## ncbred (Aug 3, 2012)

Hated to let it go but hope you enjoy it.  I did replace it with another good one a little closer to home though.  A Greenville, NC hutch....ED H. SHELBURN BOTTLER.  I know you had a Greenville hutch but was that the one?


----------



## madman (Aug 4, 2012)

beautiful bottle!


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes Dustin my Greenville NC Hutchinson Soda is an ED H. SHELBURN / BOTTLER just like yours. Thanks for your help, SK


 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Indian-Rock-and-a-hutch%25%25%25/m-538849/tm.htm


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 6, 2012)

Iâ€™m still looking for other variations of the J L Fryar Wilson NC and the J L Fryar Bottler Weldon NC as well as the James Redmond New Berne and a J W Waynick Greensboro NC in a Baltimore-loop-seal. I would also be interested in other blob top sodas and beers like Hutchinson Stopper, Gravitational Stopper, Lighting Stopper Putman Stopper Roorbach and Stewart Patents from North Carolina and Florida. If you have something along these like please send me an email. Thanks, SK


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 9, 2012)

This one came in the mail today. I need Blob Top Hutchinson Sodas from Burnsville, Durham, Elk Park, and Fayetteville just to name a few. If anyone has knowledge of were some may possibly be acquired please send me an email. Thanks, SK


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Aug 10, 2012)

Something about blobs, you got to love them baltimore loop or not. Nice bottle, Randy


----------

